# Using a food processor for juicing grapes



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2013)

I have about 25 pounds of scuppernongs that I need to juice quickly. I don't want the skins to sit in it long at all. As you know, Scuppernongs have large seeds.

If I used a food processor and pulsed it just enough to break them up, will I get too much chopped seeds in your opinion. I have done that successfully with jelly.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't us the good processor. Just put them in a bucket and smash them with a 2x4.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I could do that. I want to build me that "quirky press" in that thread. Maybe I will just do that.


----------



## jdixon (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello. Basically looking for someone who can answer a bunch of questions for a newbie and give whatever tips are possible as well as the most inexpensive way to acquire more chargers. I have so many questions I don't know where to start lol


----------



## Bossbaby (Oct 16, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Hello. Basically looking for someone who can answer a bunch of questions for a newbie and give whatever tips are possible as well as the most inexpensive way to acquire more chargers. I have so many questions I don't know where to start lol


?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 16, 2021)

jdixon said:


> Hello. Basically looking for someone who can answer a bunch of questions for a newbie and give whatever tips are possible as well as the most inexpensive way to acquire more chargers. I have so many questions I don't know where to start lol



You have come to the right place! Go ahead and ask a question. (I was not able to follow the "chargers" question, so I am not counting that!  )


----------



## Bkat (Oct 17, 2021)

A food processor will mince the grapes, the skins, along with the seeds and not do a whole lot for juice extraction other than turning it all into a puree. GreginND's suggestion is good or if the bucket is big enough stomp them with your feet.


----------

